
Brexit means Brexit? - fredrivett
https://thedot.news/brexit-means-brexit?ref=hackernews
======
fredrivett
Hey folks

For the past few months Barry
([https://twitter.com/pace](https://twitter.com/pace)) & I have been talking
to a bunch of young'uns about their news habits and one thing that keeps
coming up is that people are overwhelmed with the news, and in particular,
they're sick and tired of Brexit. So tired, they've switched off.

So, why are we providing _more_ Brexit commentary?

We believe context is important, that our democracies need us all to be
informed and engaged. Brexit is the defining issue of our time (at least this
side of the pond) and so if anything deserves some extra effort, it's this.

But context, though vital, must be given in the right package.

By slicing it into 5 bite-size, interactive chunks (~3 min read time each), we
hope to be able to clear some of the fog surrounding Brexit to help play our
part in our nation moving forwards with clarity and purpose.

We hope you enjoy this short-series, but whether you do or don't, we'd love
your feedback. We'll be hanging out in the comments here most of today ️

Many thanks to Larry Ryan
([https://twitter.com/larry_ryan](https://twitter.com/larry_ryan)) for writing
the content & Alicia Gomez
([https://twitter.com/ali_gomeztapias](https://twitter.com/ali_gomeztapias))
for making it look good

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
As just been reported by Paul-Olivier Dehaye who got 4 separate emails from
Leave.EU, as well as one from MasterInvestor.co.uk indicating that the
Leave.EU campaign used customer data from Arron Banks insurance businesses. I
hope the ICO is all over this. see
[https://twitter.com/podehaye/status/1059758450010456065﻿](https://twitter.com/podehaye/status/1059758450010456065﻿)

Carole Cadwalladr has been calling for an investigation into the potential use
of dark money surrounding the campaign for many months. She deserves a lot of
credit in pushing the investigation by NCA and ICO.

see
[https://twitter.com/carolecadwalla/status/105970758375225753...](https://twitter.com/carolecadwalla/status/1059707583752257536)

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
for anyone who needs a primer on the topic FT ran a well researched article on
this [https://www.ft.com/content/4610a4be-
dde2-11e8-9f04-38d397e66...](https://www.ft.com/content/4610a4be-
dde2-11e8-9f04-38d397e6661c)

Carole Cadwalladr in interview with Sky News yesterday:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOcPyPJ5tKE&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOcPyPJ5tKE&feature=youtu.be&t=493)

